# how many tanks?



## mr. luke (1 Aug 2014)

Who here has mt syndrome?
I have my main setup and a nano for moss experiments.
Setting up another tank tomorrow and I have 7 nanos in the loft that I just cant part with.
Time for a clearout I think


----------



## Hamza (1 Aug 2014)

180liter(low-tech running for 2.5years now), 115l(the competition scaping tank),  35l(RCS tank), 25l(empty tank) at the moment.
Looking forward to build a 4 footer next year, yet another planted tank. I wish I had more space to venture other types of setups too.

You can see most of my older setups here..
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hello-from-india.32792/


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (1 Aug 2014)

Earlier this year, I decided to restart the hobby with an old nano I had in the basement. That had gotten scratched,so I bought a 40 L Nano Cube. Five weeks later, I bought another one. Six months in, I have 5 25 L, 2 40 L and 1 120 L Juwel Lido. Ow, and about a dozen Wabi-Kusa/ AquaGarden types of pots and vases and things. Am thinking about starting a support group.


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Aug 2014)

1x 300 liter high tech tank, 1 year old.
1x 40 liter high tech at the moment but thinking in going low tech with it, 2.5 year old.
1x 10 liter for my son's Beta which is very low tech, no light, no ferts (rich substrate), no filte,r 6 months old.
1x 30 liter low tech tank on my desk at work, 3 months young.
trying to find space for a nano salt water tank.


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Aug 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Earlier this year, I decided to restart the hobby with an old nano I had in the basement. That had gotten scratched,so I bought a 40 L Nano Cube. Five weeks later, I bought another one. Six months in, I have 5 25 L, 2 40 L and 1 120 L Juwel Lido. Ow, and about a dozen Wabi-Kusa/ AquaGarden types of pots and vases and things. Am thinking about starting a support group.


I'm not that sick yet
Just 1 planted 60l cube and 1 330l clown loach tank with a few anubias plants in.  swmbo, kids, and a lack of time and money stops me from buying more but i do have other peoples tanks i can play with too


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (1 Aug 2014)

Good thing you added "yet". 

Still, as far as liters go, I'm still under what I used to have in my bedroom when I still lived with my parents; had a 360 L and a 30 L.  So not that bad, yet.

Have run out of room though, only have space for one big tank, but that's a long term project. And one of the 25s will be changed into a paludarium sort of thing, it's currently a holding tank for fish and shrimp in between rescapes. LOL


----------



## Wallace (1 Aug 2014)

I have a 96l high tech planted tank, a 96l community tank, and am just in the process of setting up a 4ft planted Rainbow fish tank. I've just popped a few plants in that tank on Wednesday and will be adding more over the coming weeks before adding the first livestock in about a month or so. 

I've also got 2 28l and a 110l Juwel Delta corner tank in the shed, aswell as a 60l and 12l in the loft. 

In a few years when my 2 youngest no longer need their playroom I'll be having a monster tank ( along the lines of Alistairs monster ) in there.


----------



## mr. luke (1 Aug 2014)

We are byying our own place next year.
We have our deposit ready to go. Just saving for the tank budget 
Going to have our 160l cube as our 'small' tank  
The budget will be going on 2 5x3x3 tanks. 1 fresh and 1 salty.
My idea was a 6x2x2 for each but aparantly thats too large... she hasnt bothered to calculate the volume of the agreed size haha.


----------



## Lindy (1 Aug 2014)

1x 190l blackwater, 2x 35l, 1x 54l shrimp tank, but just about to set up fish room so add 'lots' to that in next month or so.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2014)

Was running 6 at one stage, I have now cut down to 4 and soon to 2 12l nanos, which will probably end up going also.


----------



## DTL (2 Aug 2014)

1@ 290l main display tank
4 @ Dennerle Scaper's tanks 50l
2@ Aquanano 40 50l cubes
4 @ 25l nanos


----------



## James O (2 Aug 2014)

Started last October with a 64l cube......now I have an additional 1x 55l, 1x 98l &1x 110l.  Oh and a half full 90l tub holding plants.  So 0 to 372 litres in 9 months......and all 5 are in the lounge 

Struck a deal with my understanding wife.  All tanks go if I can get one large tank of roughly the same volume


----------



## Andy D (2 Aug 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Was running 6 at one stage, I have now cut down to 4 and soon to 2 12l nanos, which will probably end up going also.



Are you getting out altogether?!


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Aug 2014)

Andy D said:


> Are you getting out altogether?!



That's how I read it too......


----------



## Andy D (2 Aug 2014)

Until a couple of months ago I was running 7 tanks. 

2 Juwel Rio 125 - 125l
2 Superfish Home 25 - 25l
2 Fluval Ebi - 30l
1 P@H basic tank - 19l

One Fluval Ebi was high-tech and all the rest were low tech. Keeping up with all the maintenance with work and family was getting tricky so I have now gone back to two tanks. 2 54l from ND Aquatics. One houses Fire-Bellied toads and the other is my community tank.


----------



## sanj (3 Aug 2014)

Hmm I know this disorder well. I think I am currently running in the order of 3,500l

1x ~1,600l
1x 700l
1x 300l
2x 200l
6x 80l
1x 60l
1x 20l
4x 12l

The first three are scaped high tech displays, most of the remainder are planted low techs Walstead...ish, a few are bare bottom with plants.
All geared towards rainbowfish.


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2014)

sanj said:


> Hmm I know this disorder well. I think I am currently running in the order of 3,500l
> 
> 1x ~1,600l
> 1x 700l
> ...



Top that!
You must have a very understanding family sanj, thats some serious MTS


----------



## sanj (3 Aug 2014)

I am very lucky, most of the tanks are tucked away though. Still writing that list down made me feel a little uneasy...


----------



## James O (3 Aug 2014)

A 50% water change of 1800L   I hope you're not on a meter 

As for them all being geared toward rainbowfish........


----------



## GlassWalker (3 Aug 2014)

At my worst I had 14 running tanks, even if only 6 are visible above. I've managed to cut down to 6 for now: 3 each freshwater and marine. Vague plans to replace two of the marines with one bigger one, and I want a koi pond too...


----------



## Mick.Dk (7 Aug 2014)

15 tanks going,at home, for the time being (and several empty, stored in garage)
- and then there's the ones, I'm paid fore......................


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2014)

Just have 3 tanks running currently all nanos 12, 40 & 50 litres will be setting my 3ft back up towards the end of the month.


----------



## CanisDraco (14 Aug 2014)

GlassWalker, surely you don't even need TV in that room  jealous!

I have four in my living room currently, one will be taken apart and moved to my bedroom to await some shrimp. Or at least that's what I'm telling my housemate, in actuality I will find a way to keep the four in the living room and buy a new one for upstairs... MTS? What MTS?


----------



## Jan Larsen (31 Aug 2014)

TL;DR - 4 tanks and one waiting to be set up.

I've only recently gotten into the hobby, well I did have an aquarium as a kid, and then two terapins after that, but that's twenty years ago now.

It all started about 6 months ago when I moved from a house to a flat and we had to sell my daughters drum kit, She is only here once a week so I kind of spoil her a bit, I said she could either have an electronic musical instrument with headphones or a fish (at this point I was thinking a nano with a betta in it or something)
She was keen on the fish, so we went to LFS and got her a 34L tank with built in filtration lighting and all that, some pink pebbles, a plastic plant and a pretty castle (hey don't judge, she's an 8 year old girl) . Took that home and set about cycling it. came back to LFS some weeks later and got some tetra's and a dwarf pleco. That was kind of it I reckoned.

But then it happened, in typical me fashion I started getting neurotic that the pleco was probably unhappy about all that bright stuff in there, so we went back to LFS and got a piece of bogwood and some java moss. She convinced me to buy some pretty male guppies as well and I was all "Ok but no girl guppies or we will be drowning in guppies before you know it."

Fast forward a bit and I couldn't get the thought of that sole Betta in a tank out of my head, in the mean time we had picked up a little 15L my little mermaid themed tank at a boot sale because it was like, a fiver. I thought "Hey it might be handy as a hospital tank or something."

I was thinking about fishes and stuff pretty much every day, then we went into pets at home one day to look at the gerbils and geckos and such (it's always a good way to keep a child entertained for half an hour) Came out of there with an Aquanano 30 that was on special offer, thinking now _I_ could get my own little tank and keep a Betta fish in it, my inner child was vibrating with excitement.

I set it up in my lounge and set about playing about with rocks and such. not long after a spike happened in my daughters tank and a guppy pegged it, testing confirmed what I suspected had happened, the my little mermaid tank was not set up, a quick water test confirmed that my nano was suitable and the remaining fishes were med-evac'ed to there.

During the night three of the remaining 4 guppy boys crazed from stress and dumb as doorknobs jumped out of the gap around the top glass. Much sadness ensued.

After the fish had moved back into the pink tank and things had settled down we decided that Guppy was looking sad so we got him a girlfriend, a snakeskin called Anne Boelyn, she was mighty boisterous so not long after we got another girl called Jane Seymor hoping that things would calm down. They did.

Anne Boelyn got pregnant, became all kinds of aggressive and battered Guppy around something fierce. At this point we had the my little mermaid tank set up next to the pink community tank so she got put over there where she could chill out and have her babies, a whole bunch of, well bunched, plants were bought and put in there to protect the babies, some were also planted in the community tank.

Stuff was snowballing out of control by now, my nano tank was starting to get shrimp in it and some 1-2 grow pots were bought, pieces of wood were installed and so on.

Anyway this is turning into a small novel. Fast forward to today;

In daughters bedroom:
34L community tank with a dwarf pleco, a few guppies and tetras, couple of assassin snails, Amano and Rilli shrimp. Stock LED lighting and filter, kind of garish pink gravel and pebbles - purple plastic and some live plants, big bogwood cave, bubble wall and really quite nice, might sound like a nightmare to you guys but she loves it. It's very well settled and stable.

Next to that is the 12 litre nursery tank, currently full of guppy fry also has an asassin and three amano's in it to keep things in order, lots of anchored and floating plants, Elite mini 3W filter and corner bubble filter with mixed media, Hidom AL-2 lighting.

In my lounge:
Aquanano 30 currently stocked with two baby angels (no they won't be in there till they grow up, we have other plans for them). Two asassins, 4 Amano's and 6 Cherry red's. Bits of bogwood and a few rocks, tropica substrate and fine black sand like gravel. Planted with Marsilea Hirsuta and Crenata, Alternanthera reineckii and a big Anubia nana, also got some duckweed. Running stock filter with a few media alterations, 8 1/2W LED and an 11W PL on goosenecks

Next to that on it's stand is a 50L tank we acquired for dirt cheap off gumtree with a submerged Stingray filter and heater, it has a 15W Arcadia T8 tube in it's hood and I am currently using it to dump cuttings and what was left of the pots I used for the nano in.

Recently I acquired, from an airman who was being deployed abroad, a very nice open topped 100L tank with a stand, a shedload of accessories, big canister filter, inline heater, 4 fire extinguishers solenoid controlled regulator, bubble counter, diffuser and all sorts of powders and fluids and things. Also a nice Aqua one 3x T5 light fitting and a whole host of other things, really pleased with that deal. I'm not allowing myself to set that up before I have gotten a bunch of things I want to do to the flat out of the way. I couldn't contain myself though and have installed the diffuser in the plant dumping tank attached directly to the regulator via a check valve, once I get that tank set up I'm going to start asking questions on how to properly set up the CO2 but since there is no fauna in there I am currently content with just pumping in what I am guessing is a moderate CO2 during lights on just to feel cool basically 

I also have a bunch of of quartz gravel and some roots and what not and am really looking forward to setting up a 'proper' planted tank with all that stuff.
The plan is that the 50L will be set up in my daughters room with the angels in it, she wants to then selectively breed her guppies using the excess ones as food for the angels, a bit morbid perhaps but she seems down with it. Not really sure I am comfortable with how nonplussed she is with the idea of basically running a guppy eugenics program heh. But then again I guess that is how the breeders do it.

So that was the story of our journey so far. Sometime soon when I get my act together and get this flat in shape I will set up the 50L properly in her room, get the angels in there, put the little nano tank in my own bedroom and finally get that damn Betta fish. Once I find him, "the quest for the perfect Betta" 

Peace out ya'll.

//Jan


----------



## GlassWalker (31 Aug 2014)

CanisDraco said:


> GlassWalker, surely you don't even need TV in that room  jealous!



Oops, missed this earlier. I nearly didn't have a TV because of fish. Not in that picture, but in a latter arrangement, I had Oscars not far from the TV. The tank didn't have a watertight lid. One decided to do a big splash one day and TV hasn't worked since. I had to dig out an older TV to use while I hope if I leave it alone long enough maybe the TV will dry off and work again. Wishful thinking perhaps. That reminds me, I haven't tried it in ages. Not had time, with maintaining tanks


----------



## Jan Larsen (31 Aug 2014)

GlassWalker said:


> Oops, missed this earlier. I nearly didn't have a TV because of fish. Not in that picture, but in a latter arrangement, I had Oscars not far from the TV. The tank didn't have a watertight lid. One decided to do a big splash one day and TV hasn't worked since. I had to dig out an older TV to use while I hope if I leave it alone long enough maybe the TV will dry off and work again. Wishful thinking perhaps. That reminds me, I haven't tried it in ages. Not had time, with maintaining tanks


Oscars are meant to be pretty smart right?
Send one of them over to me and I will take it through EE-101 then it can fix your broken TV


----------



## Lindy (5 Sep 2014)

I've just ordered 6 tanks


----------



## Wallace (5 Sep 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I've just ordered 6 tanks



Shrimp rack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (6 Sep 2014)

Shrimp and fish rack...


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Nov 2014)

I have a fair few too.  Not quite the footprint of the poster above   Most of mine are in racks.  Similar to ldcgroomer


----------



## mr. luke (18 Nov 2014)

SuperColey1 said:


> I have a fair few too.  Not quite the footprint of the poster above   Most of mine are in racks.  Similar to ldcgroomer


And cracking tanks they are


----------



## drodgers (19 Nov 2014)

Glad to see theres a MTS support group 
Im suffering from 2x125 g tanks 1x65g and a nagging 55g tank.
And the constant look disapproval from the wife when I happen to say its time for a new tank.


----------

